# font-size: 100.01% von was? - Wieviel px ist die Grundlage aller folgenden Größen?



## TinniTuss (16. November 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, wiso sich mir bisher nie die Frage stellte, jetzt ist sie da.

Ich stolperte gerade in einem fremden CSS über die definitionen für <h1-h2-h3-Tags>

h1 {font-size:138.5%;}
h2 {font-size:123.1%;}
h3 {font-size:108%;}

in der body-Deklaration steht: body { font-size: 100.01%; }

Worauf beziehen sich diese Prozent-Angaben?

Wenn ich im <html> eine (irgendeine) Größe angeben würde, änderten sich auch alle folgenden vererbten Werte, aber ich HABE keine Größe im <html> gesetzt.

Selbst Eric Meyers 'reset.css' setzt alle font-sizes auf 100,01%

Aber was bitteschön ist die allererste Ursprungsgröße, und, Bonusfrage, ist diese Größe Standard (W3C o.Ä.)oder Browserabhängig?

Ist diese Frage irgendwie banal?
Seh' ich da irgend etwas nicht...?

viel Gruß 
HH.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. November 2010)

TinniTuss hat gesagt.:


> Worauf beziehen sich diese Prozent-Angaben?


Ganz einfach, in diesem Fall auf die Voreinstellungen oder deren vorgenommenen Änderungen im Browser bzgl.  der Standard-Schriftart und ihrer Größe.


----------



## TinniTuss (16. November 2010)

O.K. kann ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad nachvollziehen, aber...

Ich persönlich ändere die Darstellung der Zeichengröße so gut wie nie, und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass min.99% der User bei min.99% aller Webseiten die Darstellungseinstellungen nicht verändern. Also welche Größe ist dann Standard? Ich habe jetzt spaßeshalber die Einstellung im Firefox von 16 auf 28 erhöht. Auf der ForumSeite tut sich nix, auf meiner Seite tut sich auch nix, nach einem Neustart immer noch nicht. 

Ich probiere eine Kommunale Seite... aha! Barrierefrei, das isses also. Also jeder, der schon am Anfang im html-css eine absolute Fontgröße definiert klinkt sich aus dem Barriere-Freiheits-Gedöns aus und überläßt die Wahl nicht mehr dem (unbedarften?) User. Alles Klar! 

Zu banal um Wahr zu sein...
HH.

Danke, ich glaub' das war's


----------



## SpiceLab (16. November 2010)

TinniTuss hat gesagt.:


> Ich persönlich ändere die Darstellung der Zeichengröße so gut wie nie


Selbst wenn du darin überhaupt keine Änderungen vornimmst, besitzt der Browser "von Werk aus" eine Voreinstellung bzgl. der Schriftart, -familie, und -größe, auf die sich dann die relative Angabe (font-size:100.01%) im CSS beruft.



TinniTuss hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt spaßeshalber die Einstellung im Firefox von 16 auf 28 erhöht. Auf der ForumSeite tut sich nix, auf meiner Seite tut sich auch nix, nach einem Neustart immer noch nicht.


Schau mal in den erweiterten Schrift-Einstellungen, ob die Option "Seiten das Verwenden von eigenen statt der oben gewählten Schriftarten erlauben" aktiviert ist.


----------



## TinniTuss (16. November 2010)

Ja, gefunden. Interessant. 

Aber wenn ich der WebSite den eigenen Zeichensatz nicht erlaube (also Häkchen entferne) wird alles (zumindest auf meiner Seite) in Serif-12 dargestellt, obwohl 'vorne' Arial-16 eingestellt war. Die Einstellungen widersprechen sich, das ist mir jetzt hier zu kompliziert...


----------



## SpiceLab (16. November 2010)

Naja, zumindest ist deine Frage beantwortet, worauf sich besagte CSS-Eigenschaft bezieht, wenn im Stylesheet keine weiteren, näheren Angaben zur Schriftart, -familie, und -größe enthalten sind.

Was sich da bei dir nun konkret zuträgt, was zu diesem, für dich komplizierten, Resultat führt, vermag ich aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen.

Es wird aber schon seinen Sinn haben, denn "von nichts, kommt nichts"! ;-)


----------



## TinniTuss (16. November 2010)

So ist es. Danke

Natürlich wurmt mich dieses (vermeintliche) Mißverhältnis von Browser-Einstellungen zu tatsächlichen Darstellungen. Zumindest scheint die CSS-Einstellung für die Größe (nicht den Zeichensatz) stärker als das (fehlende) Häkchen im Browser zu sein. Aber davon machen wir bei Gelegenheit eine neue Sitzung, das ist hier nicht mehr das Thema.

Danke
HH.

Übrigens: Das gesamte Universum hat sich aus dem Nichts entwickelt...


----------

